# Removing the CD Player w/o the factory removal tools



## swissinater (Feb 14, 2009)

Is there a good way to remove the glovebox CD player without the removal tools? I want to remove it and replace it with the XM Commander MT. Any info on total removal of the CD player and replacement of the unit with a XM modulater would be appreciated.


----------



## phaetonenvy (Jun 2, 2006)

from what i understand, you can use hanging file folders -- just google it


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Removing the CD Player w/o the factory removal tools (swissinater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swissinater* »_Is there a good way to remove the glovebox CD player without the removal tools? I want to remove it and replace it with the XM Commander MT. Any info on total removal of the CD player and replacement of the unit with a XM modulater would be appreciated.


Hey Fritz!
I may be able to "help" you here.. A few months ago, I removed my glovebox to add some additional audio inputs to the Phaeton (Sirius, iPhone/iPhone, etc.). I had to remove both the CD Player and the NAV Player to disconnect the cables in the rear, to pull put the glove box. 
I used a "radio removal tool" (that was not a factory removal tool). Shoot, even a small knife or a flat head screwdriver may do you just fine. Just be careful and take your time.








As seen in the picture below, when you apply pressure to the slot to remove the changer, I gently pushed from the rear (there are a few small square cut-outs under the CD Changer and NAV Drive, I assume for breathing room). 
As I gently tried to unclip the changed from right and left side. After a few small pushes from the rear, the changer slid out..








Finally, the black connector on the rear unplugs the player from the glovebox. Ta-da, it should now be removed..








I hope that helps, have a great weekend!
- Adrian


_Modified by VWGlf00GL at 5:47 PM 2-14-2009_


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks, Adrian! This is just what I was looking for...


----------



## paddyh (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: (mhoepfin)*

Read this http://www.slate.com/id/2211158/ and factor it into your decision.

_Quote »_Satellite radio is falling out of orbit. Sirius XM, the product of a merger between America's founding satellite radio companies, is reportedly unable to meet a $175 million debt payment due at the end of the month. It has hired bankruptcy advisers and has been talking to satellite TV companies about a possible takeover.


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

take a look here...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3692947


----------



## B5Speedo (May 2, 2001)

*Re: Removing the CD Player w/o the factory removal tools (swissinater)*

The radio removal tools are available at http://www.Crutchfield.com and http://www.Enfig.com. 
A good mechanic uses the correct tools.


----------



## paddyh (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: (paddyh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paddyh* »_Read this http://www.slate.com/id/2211158/ and factor it into your decision.


UPDATE - Sirius just received an investment from Liberty Media ($530M). http://www.dailycamera.com/new...radio/


_Modified by paddyh at 8:10 AM 2-18-2009_


----------

